# Slate tile sealer advice



## jeromehdmc (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm doing the wall behind my wood stove in slate tile. Can anyone give me some recommendations on what brand of sealer to use?
I've looked at both Tilelab and Miracle 511. I want a matte finish.

Thanks Larry


----------



## nlittle (Dec 21, 2009)

I used slate behind and below the stove as well.  My mason said that sealing wasn't that important since you would not be having any liquid on it etc.
So far, (couple months) I am not upset I didn't do it.


----------



## Shari (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a good discussion here:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25451/

Shari


----------



## TROY COOK (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I'm a tile and stone setter. for 20 years. There would be two cases were I would seal slate...If the chance of fire licking the wall in a fire place application>most of time I seal slate because it makes the grout clean up much easier.So set the tile first than seal it,and than grout it. but not a big deal for a surround for a wood stove.I would use a water base sealer.and check the result on a piece of stone first.some sealers will change color of slate witch could also make the color pop??


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've got a couple bottles and I'll try them out on a scrap piece.


----------

